# كبف تصبح خبيرا في المضخاتpump(((عربي))



## م/زيكو تك (3 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

اخواني هذا الكتاب في المضخات (Pump) باللغه العربيه معتمدا على مراجع اجنبيه يعتبر مرجعا هاما ومدخلا للتطبيق العملي ومصدرا للنظريات العلميه في عالم المضخات في كافه انواعهاومكوناتها وتطبيقاتها واختيارها وصيانتها وانواع الحشو والكثير الكثير​ 

(( وهو كتاب دوري يخضع للمراجعه باستمرار على ايدي نخبه من المهندسين وبالتالي فأنه كتاب موثوق به))​ 
الرابط:::::::::::::: http://www.mediafire.com/?dbyjgspphxb09k1 :::::::::::::::​ 

بالتوفيق للجميع​ 
وتستمر القافله​


----------



## عاشق الروح (3 مارس 2009)

باسم الله ما شاء الله

بصاراحة احنا مش ملاحقين علي الموضوعات الي انت بتعرضها كل يوم

وكمان كلها احسن من بعضها
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (3 مارس 2009)

مين عندنا (((((عاشق الروح )))) يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 00000000000000حبيبي انت اللي المعلم ونحن التلاميذ


----------



## zanitty (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا استاز زيكو ع المجهود الكبير


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (4 مارس 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا ابو الزيك وبارك الله فيك يا هندسة ودائما فى تقدم باذن الله


----------



## م/زيكو تك (4 مارس 2009)

الشكر لكل من ساهم بكلمه شكر تحفز على التواصل وبذل الجهد​


----------



## احمد الجميل (4 مارس 2009)

الى الامام 
وننتظر جديدك بفارغ الصبر
الله المستعان


----------



## م/زيكو تك (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا ---------------احمد(((((توقيع جميل)))


----------



## كوردستان (6 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/علي (7 مارس 2009)

والله عمال ادور علي حاجة زي دي بقالي فترة شكرا ليك


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (7 مارس 2009)

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amr fathy (9 مارس 2009)

جــــــــــــــزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (9 مارس 2009)

والله يا زيكو تعجز الكلمات عن التعبير عن الشكر لك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (9 مارس 2009)

الشكر لكل الاخوه الكرام ((((عدى الاخ جهاد)))لتشجيعهم وحرصهم على تلقي العلم ليتطور عالمنا العربي


ولو حبيبي انت يا جهاد شكرك وصل وزياده من زمان يا غالي


----------



## أبوسمش (10 مارس 2009)

*أنا اشكور المهندس زيزووو على الموضوع الف شكوووووووور*


----------



## zanitty (11 مارس 2009)

اسمه زيكو يا ابو سمش


----------



## hasona8040 (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى


----------



## eprince79 (11 مارس 2009)

حياك الله 
وسدد خطاك
وأنالك مبتغاك
وجعل الجنة مأواك


----------



## الطموني (12 مارس 2009)

مش عارف شو اقول لانو كلمة شكر قليلة 
بس هذي هي الموجودة فالف شكرا الك يا غالي مع انها اجت متاخرة


----------



## م/زيكو تك (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا لجميع الاخوه الكرام على هذه الكلمات الطيبه -
م/الطموني----- الشكر لك انت على كل مواضيعك المتميزه


----------



## الطموني (13 مارس 2009)

انا بخدمة الطيبين امثالك و الشكر كل الشكر لله
الذي منحنا انعما كثيره لكي نوصل كلمة خير لاهل العلم امثالك


----------



## حاتم محمود (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا جدا علي مجهودك جاري التحميل


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (20 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sosodeep (21 مارس 2009)

زيييييييييييييييييييييييييكووووووووووووووووووو
شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا اخواني على مروركم الطيب ونتمنى ان تعم الفائده


----------



## خالد العسيلي (23 مايو 2009)

اكيد أبو الزيك بوجودكم تعم الفائدة


----------



## toktok66 (15 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور كتاب كتييييييييييييييييييير حلو


----------



## محمد تكيف (15 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الكتاب القيم


----------



## م/عادل حسن (16 أغسطس 2009)

كتاب فعلا قيم وجميل والف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## وسيم اللامي (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير بس حملت البرنامج ولم يشتغل ترى على اي برنامج تشغيل يعمل


----------



## eng_mshmsh (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ليك يا زيكو ونتمني المزيد والمزيد


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

أوجه كلمه شكر وتقدير إلى ألاخ زيكو على هذا الملف اللى فى غايه الروعه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 أغسطس 2009)

اشكر مروركم اخواني الاحباء
واعتقد ان هذا الكتاب يشرح المضخات بصوره مفصله وبلغه بسيطه للمتلقي مع تناوله جميع الاجزاء لكافه الانواع والتطبيقات الازمه لكل نوع-ومازال من وجهه نظري المتواضعه افضل مرجع عربي للمضخات

في رعايه الله
بالتوفيق


----------



## hanooo2010 (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا زيكو زيكو زيكو شكرا


----------



## light man (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------



## toktok66 (17 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت حد يزودنا بكتاب او كتب عربي عن مضخات الديزل وطرق تشغيلها وعيوبها الاكثر شهره


----------



## magdygamal_8 (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانت طيب بقرب حلول شهر رمضان المبارك أعاده الله عليك باليمن والبركه ومزيدا من أعمال الخير ومزيدا من التقدم بإذن الله


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

كل عام وانتم بخير وصحه عافيه واكثر قربا من الله واجتهادا في الطاعات --- بمناسبه شهر رمضان الكريم

اشكر جميع الاخوه الكرام على مرورهم الطيب العطر

وبالنسبه لسؤال الاخ توكتوك -المضخه لاتختلف ولكن المحرك هو اللذي يختلف فلايوجد مايعرف بمضخات ديزل وانما هي مضخات تعمل على محركات الديزل-واعتقد ان في القسم العام هناك كتاب ممتاز عن محركات الديزل باللغه العربيه للتسهيل عليك ان كنت في البدايه وانت كنت واسع الخبره اقرأه من باب التصفح وانشاء الله ارسل لك كتاب عن محركات الديزل ولكنه سيكون بالانجليزيه وذلك لزياده المراجع والمصادر اللتي قد تحتاجها

بالتوفيق اخواني الاحباء


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الملف


.................


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (19 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## أبو الأشبال (5 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكملقد حاولت كثيرا لتحميل الرابط لكن لا فائدة و شكرا


----------



## aamer_dad (6 نوفمبر 2009)

يسلمو أيديك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (7 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم يا زيكو . وشكرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الكتاب وهو مفيد جدا
بورك في عطائك


----------



## نور محمد علي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

والله هذا الاخ زيكو رح يجنني كيف عم بجيب الحاجات الجميلة دي عنجد من كل قلبي اشكرك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك يااخي ;كتاب رائع


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك يااخي*


----------



## toktok66 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفتح عليك يا هندسه


----------



## بسيوني حسن (22 ديسمبر 2009)

كنت بدور علية من زمان ربنا يخليك لينا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخي


----------



## معتصم الوطن (23 ديسمبر 2009)

والله العظيم اخ زيكو ما قادرين نشكرك علي هذه المعلومات القيمة الله يديك العافية


----------



## jazazi75 (13 يناير 2010)

مشششششششششكور على الموضوع


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (14 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (14 يناير 2010)

شي رائع معلم زيكو 
وشكرا أيها الكنز

ممكن أخي توضع الكتاب على رابط لموقع آخر وليكن الفور شيرمثلا 
ولك الشكر


----------



## اسامة اشرى (14 يناير 2010)

احنا عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزين عن الشكر يا زيكو


----------



## wafeq (6 أبريل 2011)

no such file


​الى الاخوه القائمين على هذا المنتدى العظيم توجد كثيرا من المشاركات بها مرفقات فعلا هامه للكل ولكن للاسف هذه المرفقات قد اتــــــــــــلفت تماما ولايمكن تحميلها لذلك الرجاء كل الرجاء الى الاخوة الذين شاركو فيما قبل ان يمروا مروار الكرام عليها للتاكد من ان المرفقات مازلت صالحه أذا وجد العكس لذلك ان يتكرمو بأعاده رفعها ولكم جزيل الشكر
​


----------



## كرم الحمداني (7 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وبعملك الرائع


----------



## jassim78 (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## malk alehsas (7 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على الجهد لكن الرابط لايعمل ابدا ارجو المراجعه


----------



## malk alehsas (7 أبريل 2011)

كيف واحد كاتب الملف مو موجود والي بعده كاتب الملف والكتاب رائع مع اني انا بعد مالقيت الملف حد يجاوب


----------



## pora (7 أبريل 2011)

no such file


----------



## سعيد معمل (8 أبريل 2011)

يأخى ممكن ترفع الملف مرة اخرى اللينك لايعمل


----------



## rami_josa (19 مايو 2011)

please can u upload this file again thank alot


----------



## Aragona (19 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً فيما فعلت 
وبارك الله فيك
ولكن الملف غير موجود بالفعل
حاول مجدداً رفع الرابط من فضلك


----------



## mohamedtop (19 مايو 2011)

اين الكتاب اخى العزيز جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ahmedbayomy (19 مايو 2011)

الملف لا يعمل ارجو من سيادتكم تنزيل الملف ثانية


----------



## zanitty (19 مايو 2011)

و الله انا مش متاكد هو ده الكتاب اللى كان موجود و اللا لا 
لكن عموما ده رابط لكتاب مضخات بالعربى و كتاب قوى جدا
http://www.mediafire.com/?utoje6c1zk2dk7c


----------



## PS_HVAC (19 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا استاز Zanatty


----------



## mohamedtop (19 مايو 2011)

الف شكر زميلنا العزيزZanatty


----------



## elomda_5 (21 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hanon_3000 (21 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engkfa (21 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (22 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي . وشكرا


----------



## yahiaouimalek (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## aamer_dad (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engstar88 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## elomda_5 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## creative eng (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة 

وجه في وقته


----------



## محمد تكيف (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## dabo20 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكـ الله كل خير يا اخى مشاركة مفيدة جدا


----------



## nofal (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## حقي اسماعيل (17 ديسمبر 2011)

​ليكن اخر كلامنا فى كل مجلس هو دعاء كفاره المجلس
سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك... اشهد ان لا اله الا انت... استغفرك و اتوب اليك


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد الجميل (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العطفي (12 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير عنا


----------



## الصقرالجارح (12 مارس 2012)

شكرا يابطل مشتاقين يافنان


----------



## drmady (12 مارس 2012)

مشكور ، وربنا يوفقك


----------



## COREY (17 مارس 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً اخي العزيز حقيقتاً كتاب رائع بارك الله فيم وجزاك الف خير


----------



## خالدزوبل (18 مارس 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً اخي العزيز حقيقتاً كتاب رائع بارك الله فيم وجزاك الف خير
:7:


----------



## mech eng2 (18 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الكتاب الراااائع


----------



## mohamed alhmad (18 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله *


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (18 مارس 2012)

*احسنت على هذا العمل الرائع *


----------



## TAMER_ABASS4 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ارجو من اى حد قام برفع الكتاب اعادة وضعة مرة اخرى


----------



## شرشر الجديد (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الرابط لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايعمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## عمران احمد (18 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اجمعين

شكرا جزيلا لجميع الاخوه الاعضاء و لكن
من فضلك برجاء اعادة رفع الكتاب مره اخرى

و اتمنى لكم التوفيق دائما


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 أكتوبر 2012)

كتاب رائع وبصراحة بيجيب من الاخر والسهل الممتنع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engahmed_hvac12 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط لا يعمل برجاء اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخري


----------



## md beida (26 أكتوبر 2012)

م/زيكو تك قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> اخواني هذا الكتاب في المضخات (Pump) باللغه العربيه معتمدا على مراجع اجنبيه يعتبر مرجعا هاما ومدخلا للتطبيق العملي ومصدرا للنظريات العلميه في عالم المضخات في كافه انواعهاومكوناتها وتطبيقاتها واختيارها وصيانتها وانواع الحشو والكثير الكثير​
> 
> ...


 
الموضوع جيد ويستحق التثبيت

:28::28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## md beida (26 أكتوبر 2012)

اللّهُـمَّ اغْفِرْ لِنا لذُّنُوبَ الَّتي تَهْتِكُ الْعِصَمَ ...

اَللّـهُمَّ اغْفِـرْ لنا الذُّنُوب َالَّتي تُنْزِلُ النِّقَمَ ...

اَللّهُـمَّ اغْفِرْ لِنا الذُّنُوبَ الَّتي تُغَيِّـرُ النِّعَمَ ...

اَللّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لنا الذُّنُوبَ الَّتي تَحْبِسُ الدُّعاءَ ...

اَللّـهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِنا الذُّنُوبَ الَّتي تُنْزِلُ الْبَلاءَ ...

اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِنا الذُّنُوبَ الَّتِي تَقْطَعُ الرَّجَاءَ ...


----------



## hooka (29 أكتوبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> و الله انا مش متاكد هو ده الكتاب اللى كان موجود و اللا لا
> لكن عموما ده رابط لكتاب مضخات بالعربى و كتاب قوى جدا
> Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire



Deleted file ya handsa


----------



## dhsv (30 أكتوبر 2012)

الرااااااااابـــــــــــــــــــــــــــط لايعمل يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرجى رفع الملف مره اخرى


----------



## yousefegyp (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا بس الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## عمران احمد (16 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اجمعين
يا جماعة الخير , الرابط لا يعمل 
من فضلكم لو يتكرم احد الاعضاء برفعه مره اخرى
مشكورين


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (5 يونيو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## غسان م (5 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## غسان م (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## غسان م (5 يونيو 2013)

شكررررررررررا
هل لديك طريقة مختصرة لحساب استطاعة شبكة المياه


----------



## mechanic power (7 يونيو 2013)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## bashbosha (8 يونيو 2013)

يا جماعة يا ريت حد حتى من اللى نزلوا الكتاب يرفعوا تانى


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (8 يونيو 2013)

لا حياة لمن تنادي


----------



## وائل موسى محمد (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (8 يونيو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دمتم بخير (8 يونيو 2013)

ياجماعة الخير الملف غير موجود 
لو سمحتم واحد ابن حلال يرفعه تانى
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (11 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم الرجاء رفع الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (11 يونيو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_m_fatah (27 أبريل 2014)

رجاء ارسال رابط جديد بالموضوع الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ماهر عطية (28 أبريل 2014)

الرجاء رفعه مرة اخري جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (28 أبريل 2014)

شكرا ع المجهود المبذول ......لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ياسر حسن (28 أبريل 2014)

ممكن لوسمحت تحمل الكتاب تانى 
مع وافر الشكر والتحية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (29 أبريل 2014)

ممكن ترفع الكتاب مرة اخري جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عامر حسن احمد (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim antar (30 أبريل 2014)

ياهندسة الرابط لا يعمل برجاء اعادة الرفع على رابط اخر......................................


----------



## drmady (30 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا ، برجاء تعديل الرابط لانة لا يعمل


----------



## shadi hail (3 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ولو ما عرفت احمله


----------



## midonagi (20 مايو 2014)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماهر عطية (21 مايو 2014)

ياريت حد من اهل الخير يسمع النداءات وينزلو جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماهر عطية (21 مايو 2014)

ياشباب انا وعم دور لقيت هلموضوع انشاء الله يوفي بالطلب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149421.html


----------



## ماهر عطية (21 مايو 2014)

وكمان هاد لينك ل pdf عن انواع المضخات روعة
http://engawe.info/eng_files/pump_arabic.pdf


----------



## drmady (21 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ، ويرجي اعادة رفع الكتاب على لينك اخر ضرورى وذلك بسبب تلف اللينك


----------



## engineer76 (1 سبتمبر 2016)

ياشباب ياريت ترفعو الكتاب لان لنك لايعمل


----------



## فقيه العرب (8 أكتوبر 2016)

تسلم اشكرك


----------



## eng amr2012 (9 أكتوبر 2016)

والله يا بشمهندس مشكور 
بس والله اللينك لايعمل
وكتير من السادة المهندسين وضحو دة
نرجو اعادة الرفع وبارك الله فيك


----------

